# mono-unit-army?



## Moriouce

Maybe this ain't allowed following the Unbound rules, havn't red them. But, if you where to build an army out of one unit with all options available. Which unit would you take and why? For fun, to table the opponent or to win by objectives. Lets say at 1500p. 

Myself would think it would be great fun to field 14 big meks all with SAG, cybork, and Eavy armour and ammo runt. To see that many random pieplates turn could spell disaster to either side.


----------



## Insanity

This would lead to some really fun matches.

Example

1500pts of Hormagaunts against a gunline of Imperial guard. See what the outcome is.


----------



## Haskanael

yeah 1500P of Imperial guard infantry squads, I'd roll with that


----------



## Nordicus

Insanity said:


> 1500pts of Hormagaunts against a gunline of Imperial guard. See what the outcome is.


Pity the painter that has to sit through 1500 points of Hormagaunts though :shok:


----------



## Moriouce

IG would have an advantage with all those options available to their standard unit of Infantry platoon.


----------



## neferhet

i'd totally go for three 20 man strong plague marines with 2 meltaguns. madness. but i guess that even a spam of 12 units of 5 noisemarines+blastmaster could be fun.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Dreadnoughts.

get ten of them,

seven with twin linked auto cannons, one with twin linked las, one ironclad with twin heavy flamers, and one venerable dread armed with what ever.

I shall call it: Dread squad!


----------



## Nacho libre

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Dreadnoughts.
> 
> get ten of them,
> 
> seven with twin linked auto cannons, one with twin linked las, one ironclad with twin heavy flamers, and one venerable dread armed with what ever.
> 
> I shall call it: Dread squad!


I would take fragisos and some with blender fists. Maybe even a furioso Libby.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Chapter masters on Bikes! just imagine all the orbital strikes on turn 1 and at T5 no way to insta kill. lets not forget their movement range. Oh wait Bikes are relentless? yeah. just... yeah. 

Oh i know its not really practical but my god would it be fun to watch for at least 1 turn.


----------



## Creon

All Tzeentch Obliterators.

Nine Carnifexes with crushing claws and bioplasma.


----------



## neferhet

SwedeMarine said:


> Chapter masters on Bikes! just imagine all the orbital strikes on turn 1 and at T5 no way to insta kill. lets not forget their movement range. Oh wait Bikes are relentless? yeah. just... yeah.
> 
> Oh i know its not really practical but my god would it be fun to watch for at least 1 turn.


glorious. at an average of 160 each we can scrounge ten in.
mmh...*evil mind sets in motion*...
:crazy:


----------



## Moriouce

Six squads of 30 boyz! Each with three big shootas and nob with PK, eavy armour and bosspole. Two of the squads could have granades to bring it to 1500p on the spot.

Edit: Shoota boyz ofcause!


----------



## neferhet

Moriouce said:


> Six squads of 30 boyz! Each with three big shootas and nob with PK, eavy armour and bosspole. Two of the squads could have granades to bring it to 1500p on the spot.


ouch. really nasty.


----------



## Insanity

Moriouce said:


> Six squads of 30 boyz! Each with three big shootas and nob with PK, eavy armour and bosspole. Two of the squads could have granades to bring it to 1500p on the spot.
> 
> Edit: Shoota boyz ofcause!


Imagine the dice rolls.....


----------



## Moriouce

I look into the future and see 10 squads of 5 Mek Gunz. 
2 smasha squads, 3 kustom-mega-kannon, 1 trakka kannon and 4 bubblechukkas. 
Try to get near that!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

new idea:

necron army, nothing but deathmarks

wounding everything on a 2+


----------



## ntaw

....30 Death Company, all with Jump Packs. Let's say, 20 Power Swords and 10 Power Axes.

To bump it up to 1750, add Lemartez and make the Power Axes into Power Fists.


----------



## neferhet

C'mon guys, c'mon a single unit made only by Juggernauth Chaos Lords, with Fist+claw and just one Axe of Fury...


----------



## Arcticor

Flyrants with devs and electroshock grubs! at 1500 you could fit in 6, and have 60 points left over for some random upgrades.


----------



## ntaw

Arise, thread of yesteryear, arise!


----------

